
Ask HN: What to put in 'declaration of prior inventions' - arunpn123
I am about to start a new job in California and employer wants me to sign this form. I dont have any patents but my side-projects are in the same domain as in the job. So I am concerned about what to put in there. I also have planned to build something in the coming months on the side. Should I also list that in the &#x27;prior inventions&#x27; form? The advice I find on the internet is conflicting. What happens if I list something and the employer tells me to stop working on it even though it is not conflicting?
======
hmahncke
IMHO, you should discuss it with your employer.

Declaration of prior inventions in my experience is typically used to exclude
work you've already done from being covered in your invention assignment form,
by which your employer generally owns anything you invent while being
employed.

If your side-projects are in the same domain as your job, and you're signing
any kind of IP assignment form, you should probably clear that with your
employer, and accept that you'll either (1) get a waiver from them, (2) stop
working on your side projects, (3) be in a world of IP pain when your side
project and employer's project come into conflict, or (4) get a different job.

Github has a model agreement that protects your side-projects, if your
employer agrees: [https://github.com/blog/2337-work-life-balance-in-
employee-i...](https://github.com/blog/2337-work-life-balance-in-employee-
intellectual-property-agreements)

Of course, IANAL.

~~~
arunpn123
Thank you for the reply. The employer sent me an FAQ that says to be on the
safe side, just list the item on the form and I can work with their legal team
after joining, in case I need more clarification.

